# Recipe programs



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There are many programs that are designed to help people plan their grocery-shopping trips, other programs designed to organize your recipes and other programs that are designed to just print your recipe out on cards for your recipe-box. Some people like to use ring-binders and others like to just write things down on scrap-paper that will end up at the bottom of a drawer, completely un-readable.

I propose to keep this thread here at the top of the forum where you can share links to what you feel is the best computer-based system for printing or organizing or keeping track of your favorite recipes. Please only share tried-n-true programs that you personally like to use. Please make note if the program is designed for Linux, iMac, Windows, iPhone / iPad or other operating system and any specific costs that might be associated with the program


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Not exactly keeping track of recipes, but general store of food instead. It is an app on my iPhone called "prep and pantry" (free trial or $4.99 for entire app). It will allow you to scan barcodes of food you keep on hand or manually enter item, categorize it by type (meat, legume, etc), enter a brief description (i usually do container size), minimum qty to have on hand, current qty on hand, location, and expiration date if there is one. Will then add to a grocery list quantities needed of every item. Either shop off your phone or email the list to yourself. Love this app!


----------

